# How to Remove Pinstripe



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

Hello...

I have an Alpine White 528i with a gold pinstripe,
anybody have any experience removing them E39 Factory pinstripes???

I think it's painted pinstripe because some parts of it has faded, but I might wrong as I can kind of feel a little bump when I run over with fingers. It might be under the clearcoat, but then it might now be. I'm not sure. Anybody got an answer???

I hope I'm not the only one annoyed by the pinstripe...


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

I hate pinstripes.. it is so 70's...

Anyway I would prolly take it to a detailer or even a dealer. I had a friend that bought a Civic with a pinstripe on it and my friend tells teh dealer remove the stripes or no sale...
the stripes got taken care of lol... the salesperson told him that he wasn't gonna let some pinstripe get in the way of his sale...


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

seongyupyoo said:


> Hello...
> 
> I have an Alpine White 528i with a gold pinstripe,
> anybody have any experience removing them E39 Factory pinstripes???
> ...


Can you feel the edge of the stripe with your finger nail? I'm pretty darn sure that if its tape that its on the surface and not clear coated over.....With fading that can be either paint or tape......I would guess at this point that you have tape...laid over the top of the clear coat....not to worry I have taken that off and can tell you as well if its paint no problem..I'll wait to hear from you


----------



## e39breyton (May 18, 2006)

dboy11 said:


> Can you feel the edge of the stripe with your finger nail? I'm pretty darn sure that if its tape that its on the surface and not clear coated over.....With fading that can be either paint or tape......I would guess at this point that you have tape...laid over the top of the clear coat....not to worry I have taken that off and can tell you as well if its paint no problem..I'll wait to hear from you


I think it is paint. I'm not 100% sure though. I can feel it, but just slightly. I think sanding it probably the only way. People have been telling me that it is not a facotry pinstripe, but a dealer added item. And when I study the patterns in the front, two stripes merge into one, and that area look very much like paint job.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

seongyupyoo said:


> I think it is paint. I'm not 100% sure though. I can feel it, but just slightly. I think sanding it probably the only way. People have been telling me that it is not a facotry pinstripe, but a dealer added item. And when I study the patterns in the front, two stripes merge into one, and that area look very much like paint job.


Could be dealer added and that means that its on top of the clear coat....I would get some good polish a chemical based one would be the choice...I will post a link to the one I use....with a cotton or terry cloth applicator....rub in the line of the stripe...since it on the surface that will remove the stripe from the clear coat...you want to get some heat on that area and that's what takes the paint off....then after....polish out the whole area and wax to even it all out.

http://www.poorboysworld.com

look for pro-polish


----------

